

Show HN: Weekly Actionable Growth Techniques at Your Inbox - saanilb
http://www.growthhacks.co/

======
misbah143
One of the awesomest platform for growth hackers around the world.

~~~
saanilb
Thank you.. any suggestions to improve?

~~~
misbah143
Content could be more centric towards one goal.

~~~
saanilb
created a launch page after your suggestion, please let me know your thoughts.

[http://www.growthhacks.co/grow-your-
business.html](http://www.growthhacks.co/grow-your-business.html)

------
jdawg77
Why not feature something like our free marketing meme generator in your
"growth hacks," column? For some reason, even though it's open source,
functional replacement for say Bufferapp or Hootsuite, we're not getting any
pickup yet. The SaaS free version is in process of getting approval for the
app from Facebook to use the graph API.

Tell me: since my open source software is free, life and working - the meme
generator doesn't even need a login! - does it represent the kind of thing
you'd feature? OR can you give us other content examples, because the "hype,"
on the home page feels way too thick.

~~~
saanilb
Sure, please send the details.

You can download couple of free content here, [http://www.growthhacks.co/grow-
your-business.html](http://www.growthhacks.co/grow-your-business.html)

Please let us know your feedback.

